

Drone Shield - SQL2219
http://www.droneshield.org/products/

======
czbond
This is really cool - Commenting to get more visibility (not associated)

~~~
gus_massa
[Off topic: Here comments don't give the thread move visibility. And if the
thread has too many comments it's automatically penalized by the flamewar /
controversial detector. Try upvoting for visibility.]

